# HD Surround Sound



## UnionJack (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hi guys just wandering if you can give me good advice regarding hdtv set up as i would like to add surround sound to my home, im going on skyhd & getting a hdtv 1080p lcd but need to know on what amplifier & speakers/subwoofer to purchase to produce hd surround*


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Many folks are considering buying a 5.1 system that includes everything in one small package – including the speakers which are typically very small cheap light weight tin cans. These are widely available in warehouse stores and through electronic web suppliers. They're made by reputable companies such as Phillips, LG, Samsung, Sony, etc. Typically they cost in the $250 - $500 range.

We get lots of questions here at TSF concerning how to hook other components to such a system to hear surround sound from the TV or a DVD player (assuming the unit doesn't have one built in). It boils down to this: Before you buy a 5.1 system make sure it has the capability to INPUT a DIGITAL SIGNAL. Look at the rear of the unit if its on the shelf, read the specs, do a web search (Don't bother asking the clerk – he has no idea and will make something up rather than tell you so.) and you MUST see a plug that is labeled “Digital In” or “Optical In” or something very close to that. If all you see are a red and white set of plugs labeled “Stereo In” or “Aux In” you'll be disappointed. Likewise, if there's no input you're out of luck.

If that's not enough to steer you away from these, the ones I've heard sound like crud too.

There's a whole other class of home-theater-in-a-box that includes a full feature surround sound receiver. These are also widely available and are made by companies such as Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, and others. They may or may not include a DVD play as part of the package. They're not as sleek as the all-in-one units and cost a little more but you can be assured that adding components will not present a problem. And most will have sufficient output power to drive larger/better speakers if you wish to upgrade in the future.

Still higher up on the audio food chain is to purchase all the components separately. You'll probably spend a little more but you'll be assured that the speakers sound good – to you, cause that's all that matters – and the amp/processor has the features you need now and in the future. The sky's the limit here. Good receivers can be had in the $300 – 500 range. But you can spend 10 times that. You can move up to separates and then the salesman can “spend as much as you've got”. The key to speakers is to find some that sound good to you and good together. Again you can get very very good speakers for about $300/pair (if you don't believe me go have a listen to some PSB Alpha 1s). You'll need 5 (6 actually as I doubt you can buy a single speaker) so you're looking at about $1000. You'll also want a subwoofer and again you can spend as much as you can afford but good ones can be had for $4 - 500. As a rule of thumb plan to spend about 60% - 70% of your budget on speakers and the rest on power. If you need a TV I'd say make it 40% TV 40% speakers and 20% power. If you don't have all the $$$ right away, get the power first. Today's electronics should last a good long while. In fact, the amp I'm using in my computer room is a Pioneer receiver from the 1980's and it still sounds great. Then upgrade the speakers as you save. Some stores will even give you full credit on your old speakers if you trade up. 

That leads me to my final point: find a stereo shop and get to know the folks there. They'll be happy to work with you – that's how they make their living. And they want you to be happy – that's how they get more customers. Then tell them what you want, how much you have to spend and then listen. Listen to them. But more importantly, listen to music. It is my opinion that if a speaker sounds good playing music then sound tracks are easy. Then buy from them and enjoy.


----------



## UnionJack (Apr 24, 2008)

yustr said:


> Many folks are considering buying a 5.1 system that includes everything in one small package – including the speakers which are typically very small cheap light weight tin cans. These are widely available in warehouse stores and through electronic web suppliers. They're made by reputable companies such as Phillips, LG, Samsung, Sony, etc. Typically they cost in the $250 - $500 range.
> 
> We get lots of questions here at TSF concerning how to hook other components to such a system to hear surround sound from the TV or a DVD player (assuming the unit doesn't have one built in). It boils down to this: Before you buy a 5.1 system make sure it has the capability to INPUT a DIGITAL SIGNAL. Look at the rear of the unit if its on the shelf, read the specs, do a web search (Don't bother asking the clerk – he has no idea and will make something up rather than tell you so.) and you MUST see a plug that is labeled “Digital In” or “Optical In” or something very close to that. If all you see are a red and white set of plugs labeled “Stereo In” or “Aux In” you'll be disappointed. Likewise, if there's no input you're out of luck.
> 
> ...


:wink: Right thanks for that but can you tell me what cables / leads will i need to use to hook my skyhd / hdtv 1080p lcd to produce the dolby digital 5.1 surround sound from hd channels / blue-ray, sorry to be a pain in da a$$ but im new at this sort of stuff, i believe when you have 
high-def channels it produces dolby digital 5.1 surround sound so need to know exactly what make & models are compatible for skyhd / hdtv 1080p lcd, i know i can kill my curiousity by using & searching on google but im to thick to even use that :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You're talking apples and oranges.

First High Definition TV. I assume that your skyhd is a satellite dish receiver. On the back it will have outputs for either one or all of the following: HDMI, DVI, or "Component" (which is red/green/blue or Y/Pr/Pb). Any of these will get you a HD picture once hooked up the corresponding plugs on your LCD TV. Of these, only HDMI will carry any audio so if you want to listen to the speakers on the TV you'll have to use an HDMI cable - or - use one of the others and use the "audio out" (red/white) from the skyhd box to the "audio in" on the TV.

Now you've got a picture but sound is coming only from the 2" speakers build into the TV.

To get surround sound, the skyhd box should have a "digital out" jack. This will be either a single RCA jack or will be an optical plug. Both do the same thing. From either of them you'll run a cable to the "Digital In" on your stereo surround sound receiver. Set the receiver to that input source and off you go.

You'll follow exactly the same procedure for the Blu-ray player. You'll just use a different set of inputs on the TV and on the stereo. So your skyhd can be "Input 1" and the Blu-ray "Input 2". A quick look on the back of each component will make it clear.


----------



## UnionJack (Apr 24, 2008)

yustr said:


> You're talking apples and oranges.
> 
> First High Definition TV. I assume that your skyhd is a satellite dish receiver. On the back it will have outputs for either one or all of the following: HDMI, DVI, or "Component" (which is red/green/blue or Y/Pr/Pb). Any of these will get you a HD picture once hooked up the corresponding plugs on your LCD TV. Of these, only HDMI will carry any audio so if you want to listen to the speakers on the TV you'll have to use an HDMI cable - or - use one of the others and use the "audio out" (red/white) from the skyhd box to the "audio in" on the TV.
> 
> ...


 Im asking for what cables / leads to use & make & model of a compatible amplifier that will be ideal to produce hd surround :laugh: i end up getting a degree on how to hook one up :laugh: i appreciate your time & effort but i need to know exactly on what im asking for :4-dontkno hope that is not too much to ask for :smile:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm sorry I missed your question. Here's my answer: go shopping.

There is no "ideal" when it comes to home theater. As for make and model: If you give me nothing else to go on, I'll say just go out and buy this or perhaps this both are ideal. But I'm not sure you want to spend $6000 on an amp.

So I tried to give you a little education so that you could shop with some base of knowledge. 

As far as cables goes, again I tried to educate you on what you need and figured you could take it from there. I could have guided you to cables that cost $1000 per foot HERE but I don't know your budget or anything else for that matter.

My advice is: invest a little time so that you get what sounds good and fulfills your needs and also so that you don't get ripped off. And to repeat one point of my first post: stay away from the streamline all-in-one systems.

Nuf said.


----------



## UnionJack (Apr 24, 2008)

yustr said:


> I'm sorry I missed your question. Here's my answer: go shopping.
> 
> There is no "ideal" when it comes to home theater. As for make and model: If you give me nothing else to go on, I'll say just go out and buy this or perhaps this both are ideal. But I'm not sure you want to spend $6000 on an amp.
> 
> ...


Nuf said :laugh:"Thank God":laugh: you sound like you have no patience & it's about time you learned, but thanks for your direct links to the denon / yamaha amps & also thanks for the direct link for the cable, but please dont get aggresive with me " Nuff Said" :laugh:


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I use silver wires to connect the speakers. But u do notice the difference, it has more clarity.

But u cannot play hi-def sound through a digital cable, u will need 6 separate phono cables. Though if u have dvd-audio you will know this.

It can take a couple of years to work it out. Or a second system,


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You can use a digital coaxial cable for HD audio.


----------



## UnionJack (Apr 24, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> You can use a digital coaxial cable for HD audio.


Once again thank you for your helpful feedback


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I just got a PS3 and I will probably just use the optical connection to play Blu-Ray movies, though it will not be HD sound.

Really no amps can play HD at the moment as the 1.3 HDMI cable has only ust come out, unless it cost £1000 and has a built in decoder.

Sky HD is not high definition sound but 5.1 dolby digital. Though the PS3 sound will be down-mixed to dolby digital 5.1 too through the optical connection.

So I am in the same boat as you.

You can use a digital coaxial cable for HD sound but due to the bandwidth it will only be able to carry the left and right speakers.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually...

http://www.avland.co.uk/pioneer/vsxlx70/vsxlx70.htm

ching ching. Wallets at 50 paces...lol:laugh:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

well, i suppose it is quite expensive...


----------

